

FCC law requiring all phones to track users has been on the books since 2001 - ssclafani
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/04/26/location_tracking_probe_expands_despite_2001_fcc_law_requiring_all_phones_track_users.html

======
bschlinker
Title of the article is ridiculous. The article states that the FCC requires
that devices be locatable when 911 is called, not continuously "trackable".
There is no law which states that...

